# American Doctor Working in Britain - Seeking Assistance



## ajeep8u (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm brand new to this forum. My wife and I will be moving to London in the next couple months and we need your help.

My wife is a licensed and practicing Family Physician (General Doctor) in California. We're looking for anyone here that is (was) an American doctor but moved and is now working in the UK. We have some specific and technical questions that we need some help resolving and we're hoping for someone with experience to mentor us through.

Anyone know of other specific forums related to this situation?

Thanks all,

John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you made contact with the GMC??? They should be your first port of call

General Medical Council

Jo xxx


----------



## ajeep8u (Jul 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have you made contact with the GMC??? They should be your first port of call
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, Yes she's already registered with the GMC, but speaking with qualified people over there to answer questions has been a challenge. 

We know pretty much what we have to do, we're just looking for someone else who's already been through it to help with a few specific questions. For example, she's US trained but she's also a European Citizen, it's unclear if her EU status makes any difference and no one we've spoken with at the GMC could answer the question.

John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ajeep8u said:


> Hi Jo, Yes she's already registered with the GMC, but speaking with qualified people over there to answer questions has been a challenge.
> 
> We know pretty much what we have to do, we're just looking for someone else who's already been through it to help with a few specific questions. For example, she's US trained but she's also a European Citizen, it's unclear if her EU status makes any difference and no one we've spoken with at the GMC could answer the question.
> 
> John



Well yes, if she´s an EU citizen she should be able to work anywhere within the UK providing her qualifiactions have been recognised by the GMC!! I dont know all the answers, but I would have thought her next step would be to register with the PCT in your chosen area as a locum to get "a foot in the door" There are an incredible ammount of non native general practioners in the UK and I´m sure most of them started over there either by applying to situations vacant adverts or going down the OOHs route. I´ve some non native friends who work within primary care medicine in the UK , altho no americans, if I can find anything out I´ll let you know

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

..... of course you may need extra training to bring you up to "british standards" lol, but the PCT should help you with that. 

In the meantime, I hope that someone on here can help you further if I cant

jo


----------



## ajeep8u (Jul 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well yes, if she´s an EU citizen she should be able to work anywhere within the UK providing her qualifiactions have been recognised by the GMC!! I dont know all the answers, but I would have thought her next step would be to register with the PCT in your chosen area as a locum to get "a foot in the door" There are an incredible ammount of non native general practioners in the UK and I´m sure most of them started over there either by applying to situations vacant adverts or going down the OOHs route. I´ve some non native friends who work within primary care medicine in the UK , altho no americans, if I can find anything out I´ll let you know
> 
> Jo xxx


You're right Jo, her EU status allows her easy passage through the Immigration system so that she can legally work in the UK. But being able to legally work as a doctor is the question. She's been told she needs to apply for the CEGPR with the PMETB because the UK does not recognize US physician licensing/training, only some EU licensing/training. As you might know, applying for the CEGPR is expensive, difficult and takes at least three months to process.

We've heard some about the Locums positions but we're not sure she can legally practice medicine as a Locum without her CEGPR certification? This is one of the main questions.

We've been told by someone at the GMC that she cannot register with the PCT without her CEGPR certification, but others have told us otherwise - We've got an email into the PCT but no response yet - they don't list a phone number on their website.

We very much appreciate your continued efforts.

Thanks,

John


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would have thought the PCT/GMC would have stumped up the cost of the CEGPR as there is apparently about to be a shortage of GPs... its about 2,000 pounds I believe?? Not alot when you consider their need is pretty great and there arent enough GPs in the system.

I dont know how far your research has taken you so far, and you may well have come across this, but take a look???
PMETB: CESR and CEGPR

I´ve e-mailed a friend who is a GP in the UK and who has several colleagues from other countries within his practice to see if he has any advise or ideas

Jo xxx


----------



## ajeep8u (Jul 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> I would have thought the PCT/GMC would have stumped up the cost of the CEGPR as there is apparently about to be a shortage of GPs... its about 2,000 pounds I believe?? Not alot when you consider their need is pretty great and there arent enough GPs in the system.
> 
> I dont know how far your research has taken you so far, and you may well have come across this, but take a look???
> 
> ...


We have already begun the CEGPR application, although some of the requirements might be a problem - that's another question we have.

I might be reading you wrong but I would think that if the PCT/GMC raised the application price that would discourage new applicants when you are expecting a shortage? 

Thank you for contacting your friend and I look forward to our next post.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ajeep8u said:


> We have already begun the CEGPR application, although some of the requirements might be a problem - that's another question we have.
> 
> I might be reading you wrong but I would think that if the PCT/GMC raised the application price that would discourage new applicants when you are expecting a shortage?
> 
> Thank you for contacting your friend and I look forward to our next post.


I dont know about them raising the price, I guess they´re working on the theory that GPs earn enough to make that fee a small percentage of future incomes?? Or maybe there are some sponsorships available if you can find a PCT/practice that are interested???

I had a reply from my colleague in the UK and he (a man of few words sadly) Says that you should contact the "royal college of GPs" which you can google, they will give you all the detailed info you need??????? Not the most helpful reply, but maybe worth a look or phone call?

Jo xxx


----------



## ajeep8u (Jul 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know about them raising the price, I guess they´re working on the theory that GPs earn enough to make that fee a small percentage of future incomes?? Or maybe there are some sponsorships available if you can find a PCT/practice that are interested???
> 
> I had a reply from my colleague in the UK and he (a man of few words sadly) Says that you should contact the "royal college of GPs" which you can google, they will give you all the detailed info you need??????? Not the most helpful reply, but maybe worth a look or phone call?
> 
> Jo xxx


Okay, email sent to the RCGP - we'll see what happens. Still no word from any of the other sources.... 

Thank you again Jo


----------



## dundee lassie (Sep 9, 2012)

*In your boat a few years later*

I realize this is a very old thread, but I am in a similar situation and am having some difficulties getting started with licensure. Would love to know how everything worked out and see if you have any words of advice.


----------



## Zooz (Apr 23, 2013)

*Me too*

Hi guys, I'm also really late seeing this, but hoping someone can let me know how the process went for them... Thanks so much, Z


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such rules change all the time so any outcome is only of historical interest. I am closing this thread.


----------

